# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻棉忧 轻谇沐 轻棉忧 轻谇沐 轻抻 轻秧侵  驼窍 轻秧侵 轻谇徙砩  ﻋﺎﻡ 2013

## 倾硌 轻浙

**  * *  *峭仁  俏媲漤
 勤智  窍茄眄  阍演礓 嬉媲 沅氏卿 轻矍犴 沅氏 轻阚讶 轻阃沔
  怯谙 轻徨 擎耷蔬 冗 雾. 倾 融* ** *
  嫦阡 愉 2013 冗 闱蓓 媲犴驺 认娩 蓓 轻谇 轻滔硐 2014 驿勉 卿 磉驿 逍 
轻谇 于硐 卺礓  汜 惹徙萸唐鞘 轻仨儒 .    
驷咪 徜 涫堰迩  抒 湘 湘 卿 溆释盅 渫 媲砬咩 沅 吾轻 逑 轻沔宙
 清 媲妊 轻峭舷鞘 轻熟 阊 儒  轻秧侵 轻谇徙砩*   *  茹问彷 菅孚迩 媸握涨叔 渔橇
 卺 轻阌舒 轻菅享 面 轻蹄勤 嬗提 蓓迩 醚耷闱 驺驼崆 恃擎褪 软 乔豳彐
 轻众磔 媲崛清 媲嵬宙 轻捩 媲徙匝.  * * * *阙 释砬
 菅磙 阢 窍茄 轻沅氏*** **

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

淙厦 卺 妊呱 轻徨 惹嵫砬稚 轻谘软 媲崆菅磙砩 媲邈 卿糖仪叔   *轻烟橇 轻软智骒 礓扌 鱼谏 轻秧侵 轻阚讶砩 蓓 2013* 
 奕 卿蒯寝 轻溆紊 轻谇匝 徇糜 轻谇徙 崦湎砩 哐 轻尴
 蓓 蜜窍硌  驺亚咴 咔涫 轻隳匝鞘 瘦硐 让 轻阚讶 戕香 卺 问倾 谇 秧侵 惹朴 蒌砬  媲锨秧 融 谔 
徙涫稳鞘 媲彷艳 轻阚讶砩 阡 释揄 轻阖徭 蓓 惹崤智萆  後孟橇 轻禹
 嵫砬猪 冕谇 轻捩 媲徙赃崆 轻窍茄砩 轻薯 媲体 谙 沅
 鞘颓锨 轻秧侵鞘 轻阄梳萆.  
裴 卿 轻恃唔 轻沁妊 咔 卺 轻秧侵 星 轻在软 轻厍垌 
驽  哐 轻尴 嫖钦 融 菰 轻沅饰 轻面 蓓 侍擎 轻湘 轻面 徇糜 轻倾  轻禽秧揄 後阊 轻亚融 沅
 谇 2004 软溷 舒掭 阌茄 轻娩享 轻阚讶砩  耷秧 奕 嬲驷迩 嵯嫜 轻算卿砩.
         驷咪 轻烟橇 轻软智骓  卿扌 轻沔掭 惹涮且 垌 轻阌孺
 谘软 惹褪崆徨  轻阊咭 轻饲漤 蓓 呙 轻谇徙 後娩享 吾 惹硌 沩驿砦 轻冕闱漤 融 卿 斡  蓓 轻溴瞧 2-蛰.         **   *真焉 沅 怯兽惹 轻汜 阃阆 轻忧嫌 彷秧 轻烟橇 媸嬖硗邈 惹崦嬗闵.*   孑 闱 砬犰 惹揿 轻卿糖仪 轻卿享 轻谘软      - 轻缅犴 轻阏秧 碲乙 艳沐 轻揄怯 惹彷嬉  热劓嵘 湘秧 萌厍 泡秧揄  後阊 轻饲沅 蓓 是秧五 媲崴卿砩 卺 轻舒轻怼 融 萱义 卺 面厌卿湘  软亚视  轻啼嫒 泡秧揄 蓓 轻溴瞧 3-1.     轻蛰寝禹 轻秧侵 轻舒溆 磔嬉 热劓嵘 呙   轻鞘颓 轻泡秧揄 後阊  轻亚融 蓓 是秧五 融 售崛 卺 闱翼闳 轻哝溘驷 蓓 轻溴瞧 3-2.          - 轻哝硎 轻哝硎 磔嬉 热劓嵘 呙 轻鞘颓 轻掠礞   後阊 轻饲漤 卺  轻舒轻 媲崴轻松 蓓 是秧五 融 萱义 卺 沔秦溴 轻耷嫌砩 2-0    蓓 溴瞧  哝硎 沅 轻涎躺 轻面犰.           - 轻毅轻 轻阏秧 碛授硐 溘闵 轻卿收茄鞘 骓舒 热劓嵘  呙 阏 呙驷 徂 沅 2008 融 萱义 卺 媲享 咸嵘 蓓 轻溴瞧 3-0.      - 蠕 砬 轻陪茄鞘 磔嬉 热劓嵘 吾硖 28 後娩享 呙驷 徂 硗障 轻菅磙 沅 20 谇闱.       轻菔 轻于嫦 硎嫣 热劓嵘 轻湘秧 轻于嫦 後阃恃蓓   崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五.          - 轻陷勤 轻陀漤 轻滔硐 轻阚讶 磔嬉 热劓嵘 呙 轻谘 轻阚讶 崦驷 阊  蓓 是秧五   融 萱义 卺 轻烟橇 轻软智骓 妊哚鞘 轻桃橇 轻恃添晚.     鞘颓 轻桃瞧 轻桃瞧秧 碲窍 艳 孑寝 迂磔 骓杖 眠搜 轻娩享 轻桃瞧秧   适骓糖 冗糜 轻桃瞧 妊枕 8 冕耷.

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

轻配糖仪 轻晕枕 卺 轻阌舒 轻菅响.  
      轻阚讶 阃愉 砬替 轻烟橇" 
面 崆谌 谘软 磔嬉 惹徇焉 轻妊驿翼 咚轻 幂轴 崆谌 沔湎砬 轻娩享.    
轻勤 轻阏秧 萌 恃磉 "轻缅犴" 磔嬉 忍瞧疑
 幂轴 崆谌 谘软.    
      阃阆 蔗峭  崆谌 沅饰 阏
  淝响 "惹裔" 磔嬉 忍瞧疑 幂轴 崆谌 蓓 渔碛亚.     
 轻桃瞧秧 演磙 倘嫜 "面徙软沁嬗" 磔嬉 忍瞧疑 幂轴
 崆谌 蓓 轻礞涫    
      轻谘寝 卺 谙淝 磔嬉 忍瞧疑 幂轴 崆谌 
涨谙 蓓 掠砬.     
轻陪茄鞘 阢 谌 轻淹沅 "阢嫜" 磔嬉 忍瞧疑 幂轴
 崆谌 蓓 吾硖 21.   
      媲崆释窍 轻醚箱怼 硎俞 糖埔 幂轴 鞘颓
 闶劓 蓓 掠砬.

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

配糖仪 轻沅饰惹 轻谘软   轻沅饰 轻桃瞧秧 磔嬉 卺 孺堰礓 萸渔 
媸拭遽 徜迩祈鞘 呙 轻谇徙  2014 惹崛亚翼 後阊 轻亚融 蓓 是秧五 媲崴卿砩 卺 轻舒轻怼
 犴杖  轻沣酸 轻谘软 轻嫱硐 蓓 轻沔湎砬.   
  轻沅饰 轻谘寝 磔嬉 惹徙堰 轻亚融 蓓 蓉驷 呙 
轻谇徙 後匀侨 释 20  谇闱 崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五恰 眼 轻阪瞧 轻薯 试逑迩 轻哐 
轻谘寝砩 蓓  轻愉礓 轻梦硌.       轻沅饰 轻醚箱 硎缅 後汜娃 轻谇徙 轻隳遽 徙驿享轻 2014 崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五
 融 萱义 卺 面胰哂是 蓓 轻汜娃 轻掠礞.    
   轻沅饰 轻陪茄鞘 磔嬉 热劓嵘 吾硖 21 後阊 轻饲漤 蓓 是秧五 融 售崛 卺 轻沅饰 
轻谘寝 蓓 轻溴瞧 儒陷礓 徨陷.    
轻沅饰 轻尕漤 轻阚讶 徇焉 轻尴 (棉 沅 20 愉)
 磔嬉 惹徙硐轻砩 轻绣软 後湘焉 17 崦嶷侨 轻韧 轻萌碇 轻闶嬗 轻薯  
褪咒叔 阆礓 阌秧 轻恃唔伞   
嫘徇 谵 瘦孓 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻溴瞧砩 卺  沅饰 恃唔 惹嶂讶鞘 轻恃添晚 3-2 融 溴琼 轻孓 
轻谜犴 沅 轻闳茄巧   轻枣仨 轻胖禽眄 蠕薯躺 2-2.

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

嫒轻眼  沅 哚 逍 轻配糖仪省 
裴 娩 逍 轻谇 尴 藻 阏勤 呷硌 驿哂 哐骓 谘软 卺 轻阌守磲 轻梦盅
 婷坩 轻沅饰惹 雾热 轻裸轻  窝淌 闳哐丘 沅 收蓓鞘 沔湎砬 轻妊且磲 2014 融香 蔬蜒 禹淝秧 沔湎砬
 2010 阡香 嫣鲜 轻蹄清硌 轻谘软 轻谘碇 沅 轻阃碡 裴 轻吾硖 阒匮 崾蕴碲 沅饰  
谘软 媲拖 眼 卿 咔 惹崆氵卿 呜 算卿砩 是皂亚 後谌嫜 轻 轻妊且磲.
 轻娃磙 卿 俏萸 轻沅饰惹 轻谘软 犴 驷硐 谇 2013 徇溴 咔 磙收 卺 呙 幂秧揄  掠砬 奕 卿 硎阆 
 硎嬗 犴糟 呙 轻谇徙 轻妊且磲 2014 .        轻沅饰 轻阏秧 礞馅 沔湎砬
 2014  任忧焉 宿磲 勉倾 矍淝 7-3 蓓 轻收蓓鞘 轻溴瞧砩. 2013        轻沅饰 轻舒溆 礞馅 沔湎砬 2014  任忧焉 宿磲 勉倾 轻咔沩焰 4-1 蓓 轻收蓓鞘 轻溴瞧砩 .       轻沅饰 轻醚箱 礞馅 沔湎砬  2013 任忧焉 宿磲 勉倾 面焰替琼 5-0 蓓 轻汜娃 轻谇徙.       轻沅饰 轻于嫦 彐 琼智 礞馅 沔湎砬 2014 闳哐恰 融 窝嫣  沅 轻湘 轻饲崴 惹崾蛰砬 轻掠礞砩.        轻沅饰 轻阚讶 礞馅 沔湎砬 2014 闳哐 咩 线咽 蒽 忧绒   融 窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲漤 惹崾蛰砬 轻泡秧揄.        沅饰惹 舒溆 媲崽仪蒲 媲徙垩 饰烟 沅 蓉驷 呙 轻勉 轻泡秧揄  沅 轻湘 轻抒屙享.   驷 适涫 逑 轻愉  湘 娩 收叵 轻面忧 轻秧侵砩 让稳茄 
勤室轻 轻涮驺 轻率砩  媲妊义 沅 沅饰 阏.. 
    沅饰 阏. 猛阆 陀 轻毅轻 阃阆 萌 恃磉 轻缅犴 阃阆 妊咔 轻缅犴.
 猛阆 陀倾 沩湘 惹唁俞 轻阏鸯         沅 轻于嫦 谌 轻徨 轻匝硐 徨崆 轻于嫦.
     沅 轻谘寝 迩糟 阎 轻匝厣 轻谘寝.  
    咩 萏 轻炮崆 轻秧侵 孺萸 晕枕鞘 秧侵砩 谘软 嫜晚徨 阡 谇徙淝 闼 ..
    - 轻醚箱 蓓蔗 轻捂轻仙 "崆谌 轻蓓蔗 轻醚箱". 
      轻妊且磲 轻沐享 萸秧 ...阆讶 轻沅饰 轻阚讶 涨腿 配糖 面 沅饰 
谘软 硎缅 後湘 轻饲漤 沅 蓉驷 呙 轻谇徙 1986.

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

驺 轻哝焉 轻谘软 滗兽 冗 轻 阄梳 轻猛锨 轻秧侵砩 
轻薯 萄 蓓 谇 2013      淙厦迩 沅 谇徙 哐 轻阒讶   轻软崆焰禹 蓓呤嫜砬 靡茄礓哝 瘦嬉 柔奕 蓉驷 怯恃轻砬 轻爿舒蜕  後输印  面犰 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯 卺 陀侨 轻枕漤 淝 犴 蓓 26  礓琼/咔滏 轻饲漤 2013       轻昭软 滏萸 替哝蓓试 仁坩儒 卺 轻妊碡卿 卿享 沔亚   怯恃轻砬 轻爿舒蜕 後输印   面犰 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯        徂 蓉 湘焉 先 轻湘犴 後输印   後阊  轻亚融 蓓 是秧五 容嬉 卺 轻试磉 舒闱 软严硎 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻溴瞧砩  轻薯  蹄谑溴闱 礞 轻尤 2 闱延/ 滦茄.          徂  轻蓉驷 轻怯授亚猪 後输印 
容嬉 卺 轻庞惹漤 锨蓓  蓓秧 轻阏漭 饲崴 卺 轻谇徙 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻溴瞧砩 
後阊  轻饲崴 卺 轻舒轻怼  轻薯 棉磴 礞 轻尤  28 享鱼妊/ 咔滏 轻面 蓓 萌尜软.    
 徂 轻蓉驷 轻怯授亚猪 後输印 容嬉 卺 轻庞惹漤 锨蓓  蓓秧 轻阏漭 饲崴   卺 轻谇徙 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻溴瞧砩 轻薯 棉磴 礞 轻尤    28 享鱼妊/ 咔滏 轻面 蓓 萌尜软.      轻焰禹 闱秧 郧亚孺萸 释瘦 柔奕 蓉驷 允媸矍咽 轻湘犴 後输印   融  萱义 卺 轻枕漤 犴 淝 蓓 轻徂橇 轻许 棉磴 软溴闱 礞 轻猛 28 萌秧/  漤忧.        轻涮 轻庞惹漤 亚萸祈 淝锨 硎嫣 後阊 轻饲沅  饲漤 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯   轻薯 兽倾 卺 汜勤  "焰崆湎 垩嬗" 轻雁犴伞 融 萱义 卺 沔秦溴 锨蓓 蓓秧选 蓓 轻闳茄巧  轻溴瞧砩 轻薯 蹄谑邈 礞 9 礞漤/ 鸵硌卿    .       徂 蓉驷  勉秧咔 轻爿舒蜕 後输 後阊 轻饲漤 蓓 是秧五  挛 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融   轻薯 兽倾 沅禽忧叔 卺  汜勤 葆窃碹 沩湘 轻蔗壬          轻勉秧唔 禹秧淝 驷砬阋 释岩 徂 蓉驷 菅溆 轻爿舒蜕 後输   饲漤  轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯 轻薯 兽倾 卺 汜勤 "焰崆湎 垩嬗" 轻雁犴伞 卺  陀侨 轻焰禹 闱秧 郧亚孺萸.        轻妊碡卿 卿享 沔亚 磔嬉 崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五 柔奕 蓉驷 骓闳嵯驿  後输   饲崴 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯 轻薯 兽倾 卺 轻汜勤 轻谠软伞 卺  陀侨 轻阢崆 轻昭软 滏萸 替哝蓓试   蓓 轻徂橇 轻许 蹄阱闱 7 礞犴/ 抒嬉.  -       轻菅溆砩 闱秧驿 惹咽驷 适嫣 崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五 柔奕 蓉驷   骓闳嵯驿  後输印 饲崴 轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯 轻薯 兽倾 卺 轻汜勤 轻谠软伞 卺  陀侨 轻冕闱漤 忧软 犴禹视唔.      
轻勉秧唔 禹秧淝 驷砬阋 瘦嬉 热劓嵘 轻驷琼鞘 轻闶拖 後输印   挛  轻蓉驷鞘 轻醚融 轻呷鸯 轻薯 兽倾 卺 汜勤 "葆窃碹 沩湘" 轻蔗壬 卺  陀侨 轻软崆焰禹 蓓呤嫜砬 乱茄礓哝

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

蓉 轻谇徙 後载唁  轻溲骓添 闱垆嬗 咔厌愉 (22 谇闱) 硗岩 徂 蓉 轻谇徙 後载唁 崦驷 阊 蓓 是秧五 骓涫亿 是 汜 轻载唁 沅 蓉 轻谇徙 轻忧绒 轻邃享 蓓渔卿撬卿 娩卿 容嬉 卺礤 蓓 溴瞧 轻蓉驷 轻薯 俏适闶 礞 22 滏葶妊/试秧 轻饲漤.轻涮 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 忧妻 (秧 孺) 轻溷忧骓 硗岩徂 蓉 轻谇徙 後阊 轻亚融 2013   轻汜沁闵   峭瘦 轻汜沁 轻面哐卿 葆窍磴硌 哚硎赃 柔奕 蓉 轻谇徙 轻阖徂 後汜沁闵蓓 轻嬉 轻宿磲 融 卿收茄 忧娃 娃掊 卺 闶拖礤 轻焰禹 轻哂湎 孺蓓蔬礓 蓉 轻谇徙 陀 亚蓉 轻汜沁闵 轻谇徙砩≥ 轻湟轻 轻许 棉磴 软溴闱 轻尤 5 眠舒妊/试秧 轻面帷 
蓓 轻闾阙 轻秧侵 "轻面徙软" 蓓 沔舆.  驿问 轻沔宙 融闱徂 尤寝鞘 禹茄鞘 轻萱雁驷 1 
藻 谇 2013 拭徂丘 崆菔丘 後冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 忧妻 菅磙 "秧 孺" 轻溷忧骓 仁舒硖 柔奕 蓉 轻谇徙 後沔鱼 轻亚融 卺 轻舒轻怼 媸拓磴 嶷仙 醚耷 揄怯砩. 蒉 萸 蓓梳 吾轻 轻沔鱼 轻闱猪 蓓 13 尤寝恰     孚窍 刃徇 轻艳 轻揄怯 轻阌提 惹鱼 沔秦溴 轻糜劓焉 闱磉 枣闱窝轻许 娃掊 蓓 沔鱼 谇 2004 沅迩 视谏 尤寝鞘 闶是犴伞阃劂 刃徇 艳 枣闱窝 漭渝 轻许 萸 蓓 尤谏. 软溷 猛岩 轻挛 轻冕闱漤 漤哝 焰胰硌 (阊禹嫌) 柔奕礓 沅 轻冕耷 轻毋由 轻惹揄 轻薯 徙 硎嫣 儒 沔秦溴 蓓梳 咩 舒 轻庞惹漤 菅淝湎 轻驿渔 (蓓亚秧) 柔奕礓 琼智稹软溷 沁瘦 轻妊碡卿 徭碛迩沩崾驿 "阊禹嫌" 惹彷嬉 忍瞧疑 邃矍秧 轻呷鸯 蒉. 婷脱 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 (26 谇闱) 轻阊咭 轻面 蓓 轻恃薯 轻谇徙 崛劓嵘 轻谇徙 妊枕 397 滢厣°兽香丘 容茄 呷硌 嬲 轻 155 滢厣 勉倾 轻庞惹漤 菅淝湎 轻驿渔 忧妻 "蓓亚秧" 媸崆邈 忧妻 秧 孺 轻挛亚崦邮亚犴 闱堰 骓妊 蓓 轻阊咭 轻饲崴.   孑磴 磲 耷沏 尤寝鞘 轻萱雁驷 媲 蓓 轻沔鱼 (2012 - 2013) 媲彷瞧翼  儒:    糖埔 糜恃轻砬 轻呷鸯 - 轻蒌徜享 唔沩 亚磉驿 "徭视- 秧滏"    糖埔 闱犴翼 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"     糖埔 轻枕 轻呷鸯 - 轻庞惹漤 蓓唁卿湘 冕驿渔 "蓓亚秧"     糖埔 轻韧秧 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"    糖埔 庞惹漤 轻呷鸯 - 轻庞惹漤 蓓唁卿湘 冕驿渔 "蓓亚秧"    糖埔 沔淝哝 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 漤哝 焰胰硌 "阊禹嫌"   糖埔 咪锨 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓薯 "秧先驷"    糖埔 妊碡卿砬 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 漤哝 焰胰硌 "阊禹嫌"     糖埔 冕闱漤 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓薯 "秧先驷"   糖埔 邃矍秧 轻呷鸯 - 轻妊碡卿 徭碛 迩沩崾驿 "阊禹嫌"   糖埔 柔添咔 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓薯 "秧先驷"    糖埔 彭厍犴 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 "秧 孺"    糖埔 愉矍萱焉 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"    糖埔 哝秧 轻啼嫒砩 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"    糖埔 轻砬惹 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 - 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"     糖埔 轻邃 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓薯 "秧 孺"   糖埔 萌尜软 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"    糖埔 勉秧咔 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓梳 "秧 孺"     糖埔 轻妊且磲 轻呷鸯 - 轻冕闱漤 禹惹邮砬 蓓薯 "秧 孺".    嬗碣 谇 2013 谇闱 秧侵砬 徜 礓屿 藻 轻谙硐 沅阗清 轻峭瘦轻鞘  
媛崆 轻斡茄 媲崦艳倾 轻揄怯砩 崆 糜守碲 娩 眯哐迩 哚迩 ..
香 蒽 掩琼 轻徨 嫱葜

----------


## mohamed73

惹堰 轻徨 蓓 捂砬 陀礓 
轻徨 碲仨 轻胀

----------


## king of royal

惹堰 轻徨 蓓 捂砬 陀礓

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

沔宙 亚期 赃亚 徇

----------


## GSM-AYA

赃亚 徇 俏 嬲享揄 轻谝硪

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

> 惹堰 轻徨 蓓 捂砬 陀礓 
> 轻徨 碲仨 轻胀

  碛谙潇 锨沏 嫣嫦 俏 阃阆 赃亚 徇 卺 阊嫜 沅 邃  :Smile:

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

> 惹堰 轻徨 蓓 捂砬 陀礓

 讶淝 砣茄 蓓 卿 咩卿 嬖哐 卺 阊嫜 轻沁搜 沅 亚期

----------


## 倾硌 轻浙

> 赃亚 徇 俏 嬲享揄 轻谝硪

 
清崆 冗 障磙  滏咽 轻沅氏 ...孚屿 
卿 磉驿 轻沔宙 淝 勤糖冗

----------


## abdjamel

沔宙 亚期 赃亚 徇

----------

